# Thoughts on Erskine/WTS ThM?



## ArminianOnceWas (Feb 11, 2019)

I’m considering applying to the ThM programs at Erskine Theological Seminary and Westminster Seminary. Does anyone have any experience with these or any thoughts to contribute or share?


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 11, 2019)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> I’m considering applying to the ThM programs at Erskine Theological Seminary and Westminster Seminary. Does anyone have any experience with these or any thoughts to contribute or share?


Feel free to PM me with any questions about Westminster.


----------



## Edward (Feb 11, 2019)

Westminster would probably be the more versatile degree; Erskine should be your first choice if you are planning to go ARP.


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 11, 2019)

Edward said:


> Westminster would probably be the more versatile degree; Erskine should be your first choice if you are planning to go ARP.


Not really. RTS Charlotte probably has the most ARP students these days. WTS has a number of ARP students, including those who attend my church plant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 12, 2019)

Westminster is the better school by far, though I know that WTS's degree is a bit pricey.


----------



## ArminianOnceWas (Feb 12, 2019)

greenbaggins said:


> Westminster is the better school by far, though I know that WTS's degree is a bit pricey.



What criteria do you use to make your analysis? Sincere question. I know that WTS is more popular, but aside from that.


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 12, 2019)

Primarily, Michael, the quality of the faculty at both institutions.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 14, 2019)

ArminianOnceWas said:


> What criteria do you use to make your analysis? Sincere question. I know that WTS is more popular, but aside from that.


You commuting to either one?


----------



## Bill Duncan (Feb 15, 2019)

Did you consider Greenville? Having their prospective student open house March 11-12.


----------

